# 750 g is commin along.



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I just started the plumbing tonight so the tank should be ready to fill by this weekend. My expiditer said we will be in the house by new years so my tank should be ready to go . I took a bunch of pics but I could only get this one to work for some reason. I'll try to get the other ones up later but for now this will have to do.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

man i envy u so much.... how much ddi that tank cost u btw/ if u dont mind me asking


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

dang massiveness


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Heres some more. Sorry about the quality, I spent the $ on the tank instead of a camera. I'll get a good camera next christmass when I have the tank lookin nice.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Eventually the whole face that you see is going to be flush with the wall. All of my access will be from the back.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> can't wait to see the finished product!
> [snapback]809303[/snapback]​


neither can i. that is a sweet ass tank









where are you from? are you going to keep/sell the other tanks?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

WOW. thank tank is badass! and you have a NICE size shoal to add to it too. you must be one piranha-holic!!


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

it looks so much crazy
the perfect deal first tank then cam
i m´so jealous of you


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

OH DAMN IM JEALOUS NOW!!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

That is 1 hell of a tank. Congrats. What you planning on putting in it ? Can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE!
Wish I had that!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

whoa


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thats freakin' awesome









Questions:
Why put in the basement? (something like that deserves to be seen in the living room 24/7).:nod:


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha 750 gallons would bust rite thru his floor i think thats y its in the basement


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Any full length skeleton additions to this tank? j/k......

Will be looking forward to your progress.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice man, that thing is gigantic!

Can't wait to see your progress. That's like 200 gal water changes :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow thats just Sick


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

the glass brick stand is an awesome touch. it's going to be the sweetest tank on earth.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wow that is amazing what do u plan to put in there yep if u dont mind what did u pay for that big boy


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new tank and house







I can't wait to see that tank when its fully stocked


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

My wife and i have always talked about making a glass cube stand like you got, you just did it first. Very nice. Show pics when the pygo's go in.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

damn man that is soo hot. cant u put like 37 ps in there? lol well given the 20gal rule


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

that is one huge tank something like ten feet long


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like you also spent alot of your beer money on the tank, notice the Busch Light. Nice tank btw.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> damn man that is soo hot. cant u put like 37 ps in there? lol well given the 20gal rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably like 50, cause after a certain amount of gallons that 20gal rule becomes less important, IMO.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW!!!!!
WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO PUT IN IT?????


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i cant wait to see that filled


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Looks like you also spent alot of your beer money on the tank, notice the Busch Light. Nice tank btw.
> [snapback]809926[/snapback]​


 had to switch to the lower grade to afford that sh*t


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

alls i can say is


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweeeeet. I'll trade you a kidney, half my liver and 50 bux for it.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I have to head down there now so I don't have time to answer all the questions right now. I'll try to check back again when I get home tonight if its not too late.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> Sweeeeet. I'll trade you a kidney, half my liver and 50 bux for it.
> [snapback]810153[/snapback]​


I'll match it and throw in an organ or two of your choice









that tank is sweet :nod:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

hello stick good to see you on here again.
hows the house doing.
your tank is looking awesome i cant wait to see it all done and full whats the est time the full project will be finished.
dixon


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks again guys. You can only imagine my anticipation. I just finished the filtration plumbing tonight so I can start filling it tomorrow for a pressure test. If it holds, I'm gonna drain it tomorrow night and then start setting it up on Thursday. Which reminds me, what do you guys recommend as far as some instant bacteria? My buddy recommended "right Now bacteria". He told me that he used it twice and it worked great both times. Once in a 180g that was sitting for about a year and once on a brand new 210g. I have to be out of my apartment by the first of the year and am looking to get occupancy in the house some time after wednesday. I don't want to have to set up my 4 tanks again when I move in. I just want to be able to come in and dump my fish in the tank and sit down and stare for a while. I don't have enough time to cycle my tank naturally obviously so I'm looking for a little help. I haven't had to cycle a tank in a while so I haven't haven't had any experience with any cycling enhancing stuff. Let me know what you guys have had luck with and how to get a hold of it in a hurry. I bought this crap from the pet store but I don't want to bet my fishes lives on it.

To answer some questions:

33 The tank itself cost almost $3700. By the time I'm done with the stand, the filtration, the stone, and everything else, it'll probably end up about $5000. You'd spend $5000 on a car in a heartbeat that might only last you a couple of years. This tank is gonna be with me till I die. Yeah a car is a necessity in most places but thats just how I justify it to myself and my wife :laugh: I think in addicts cases they call it denial :nod:

Spazzy
I live in Wisconsin. I might sell a few of my smaller tanks but I'm gonna hold on to my 165g and my 75g. I'm actually gonna build my bar around my 165g. That might be next years project though. I'm ready to relax when this house is done and my fish are safe and happy. I have the finished product in my mind for my bar-tank and it will compliment the big tank very nicely.

Navin
yes I am a p-aholic. I will turn 34 in Jan. and I got my first p shortly after my 16th b-day. I've never been without them ever since. I just love watching them interact. I can't wait to see what happens when I mix all 4 tanks together. I'll have 3 differnt tanks with 3 diferent alphas comparable in size. I'm not including the fourth tank becuase it 4 reds about 4 or 5". I don't think there will be any problem with them because they are so small they will be scared shitless of the huge fish and the big boys will be full of testosterone so they won't even notice the little guys. I'll be refin p' fights on new years eve. Bangin on the tank, breakin it up. Can you think of a better way to ring in the new years









Loon.
I'm gonna stick with the 21 fish I have right now. I'll probably sell a few reds when they get bigger and pic up something else. If theres enough I might try a big rhom or somthing. I'm gonna stick with what I have right now unless a good deal pops up in my area. I shoulda moved to so.cal. This tank would be stacked tight. Few good deals happen in my area, but if anyone in Wi or northern Il. lookin to get rid of some fish let me know. I can't pass up a good deal. At the size my fish are at right now I could picture 30 comfortably. It might see it differently once I get the fish in the tank but that looks about right. At the size I expect them to get I think 20 would be comfortable.
I've been raising p's from babys for almost 18 yrs and I have never seen fish grow like these last couple of batches that I got. All that I have ever raised until 3 years ago was reds so I'm comparing apples to oranges but I can tell a fish that has potential and I have a tern and a piraya that are going to get HUGE in that tank. 
I bought three terns in early may of '02. They were the size of a dime, maybe nickel when I got them. They were being sold from George at 1.25" terns. 3 for $100. He also had 2" pirayas at $100. I got 3 terns and 2 piraya's. I thought they would be comparable in size. Not even close. The pirayas were 2" but the terns just looked like tiny little flakes swimming around next to a 2" fish. I had to put a barrier up for a while. I didn't want 2 pirayas beating up on eachother so I bought them a couple 2" reds for them to beat up on. In 3 months I took the barrier off and within 6 months one of my terns was bigger than the pirayas and the reds. He dwarfs my 10 1/2" red that is over 4yrs old. I think he might even be bigger than my biggest cariba who will be 3 in march. It will be interesting to see how they compare and who ends up the dominant fish. I'm hoping the initial battle wounds won't be so bad because they have room to retreat whenb they know they're beat. I'll be much more at ease when the pecking order is finally established.

Killerbee
I think Hollywood answered the quesion y the basement. That tank will weigh almost 7000lbs when it's full. Don't picture it being in the basement. When this room is done there will be a pooltable and 2 full size arcade games ( oldscool race car game and some space invaders lookin game) that the the guy who owned the property before left on the property in a abandon garge. I'm finishing it off eventually with a big screen in the corner and carpet on the floor. My basement is going to be a place I will spend A lot of time in.

Hollywood
I might try something new with this tank. Try to make a good impression with the new neighbors :laugh: I won a bet with somebody on this board for the packer-vicking game and he's suppose to be sending me out a driftwood-tree basically. Just under 5' long. I'm gonna try to go with the natural look first. Unless I can get a moose skeloton :laugh:

Thanks everybody for all the compliments. I've been dreaming about this tank for a long time and it's finally gonna come true. You can tell how excited I am from the continuious babbling. My hats off to anyone who actually read this whole thing.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

hats off to me then. well done, looking very good


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I will get your wood soon, I promise. I found a less than desireable peice of wood, but it is hard to find drift would now with the snow. I'll see if I can do better.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Holy sh*t, that's not a fish tank...it's an indoor waterway !!

Brilliant....absobloodylutely brilliant.

Rich


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks for answering our questions, and congrats on your new house and one of the best future piranha setups to be


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

That tank is incredible! To answer your cycling question, Try this. It worked for my measly 100G.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Stick said:


> My hats off to anyone who actually read this whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










awesome tank !!!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

for the cycling.. i would suggest biospira.. but biospira for 750g is going to cost you an arm and a leg. it's $20 for 90g worth of treatment at my lfs. so that's $180 in just biospira.. if i had a tank that big, i would go to the lfs and ask them if i could have some of their media from their filters. and then use that to start the cycle on my new tank. using the filters from your old tanks will also help a lot. taking squeezings from your old filters too. the only thing that has worked for me to cycle in a few days or to avoid much of a spike is to use my old filters on my new tank, or by using biospira (took 8 days to fully cycle). but the latter will cost a lot and is only suggested if you can afford to do it. but judging by the cost of the tank, i doubt you would mind paying extra to get it jumpstarted. i would suggest old media from your filters or your lfs filter first, in hopes to save a $200 on bacteria. i think you'll be fine doing this and won't have to waste money on biospira.

the link natt king shoal gave is to nutrafin cycle, from what i've read all over pfury, nutrafin cycle does not work and is just a waste of money since it does not contain any live bacteria like biospira does.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

That is a huge ass tank!!!
But its BADDASS!!!!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks spazzy. I was planning on using my current firlters to get started anyway and then slowly eliminate them when I'm comfortable. I'll look into biospira. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you wont' need biospira if you have established filters. Just a few feeders to help the bacteria in your filters grow.

BTW nice ass tank.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

See what you can do for me 94. I'd really appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

what are you putting in there.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

VERY NICE!!! Congrats!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

*i am groveling on my knees praying in the direction of your tank like a muslim*


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats one bad ass MOFO.. like the glass block . excellent job. cant wait to see it all set up and running .congrats


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Stick said:


> My hats off to anyone who actually read this whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I read it all.

Very sweet tank

Gonna need alot more beer around water change time


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I hope you can add progress pics as you aquascape, fill that puppy with water, add the fish etc.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

dont get mad or flame on me if i might be doing this wrong but since i think i have sum advice for sticks cycling problem. Me ive never really had the patients to wait for a tank to cycle since it takes weeks so i tryed using pure water from the water store(might cost a bit for u) and dump it in the tank about 3 quarters of the way up heat up sum of the purified water to equal out the tempature and the tank is ready to go. Ive done this methods many times and its never failed me i even do my water changes with purified water from the store. Example is when i bought a brand new 100 gal and i filled it up with the store water and i had fish in there the next day. but i had other small fish in there after i filled it up because i couldnt resist having a tank with no fish in there. hope this helps.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

can you get a pic of the supports holding it up, if i were you, id have tons of support under that monster

nice tank


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats the plan for filtration, decor, lighting, equipment?
I think with p's that size, the tank size is good to go.

more pix though


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jimmy - purified water isn't going to have any nitrifying bacteria and isn't any kind of substitute for cycling, in fact it'd be no different (cycle wise) than just using tap water.

Stick - That tank is amazing, you've definately gotta put alot of thought into the aquascaping with something with that much potential.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't think I did trake any pictures of just the supports. I'll have to check. It's held up by cinder blocks. They go around the sides and then the back. I left a space out in the back so I can get around to my plumbing underneath the tank. I alsoo spaced 2 pedestals under the tank to support the weight in the middle of the tank. The cinder blocks fall abou 8" stort of touching the glass block at the face. The glass block was 1/4" shorter than the cinderblocks so that the glass blocks didn't have to support any weight. So I had a 8" wide and 10' long strip that wasn't supported by the cinder blocks. In between the cinder blocks and the glass blocks I put some 4x4's that were an 1/8" above the glass block and an 1/8" below the glass block, just for emergency back up to support the weight. On top of all the bolck I laid two pieces of 3/4" plywood. I already filled it to the top to test my plumbing for leaks and my stand for support. Everything held up great. I completely drained it in less than 1 hour. I wish I would have timed it. I was so pumped that I went to Menards and got all of my filtration supplys so I could start setting it up. My buddy and I were ther till 400am setting it up. He didn't want to drive home and he couldn't stay at my apartment cause my wifes gmas' stayin with us to watch our daughter so I can get some work done. Well anyways I told him he could stay at the house for a while even though there was no carpet on the floor. The softest thing that he could have slept on is the cardboard that the tank came shipped on. I left him at 4am and ending up getting a call at 10:30am from my builder telling me there was a fire at the new house. I couldn't believe it! I raced down there and found out that my idiot buddy put a cigarette out in what he said was a "wet napkin" and then put it into my bag of garbage full of beer cans and used painting supplys that I had sitting on the wall next to the fire place. I had a Christmass party for work that morning and my wife went shopping so if the builder wouldn't have shown up at 9:30am nobody would have been at the house till alomost 1pm. and that place would have burnt to the ground. His cigarette strted the bag of garbage on fire. That bag of fire ended up burning through 2 floor joists and the floor. The half of the harth on the fireplce is ruined and the drywall wherer the fire was started has to be replaced. My buider walked into the fire at 9am and he dumped buckets of water on it to put the fire out. When he got the floor board up he found that 2 of the joists were still burning. As you can Imagine, I was just livid. 
I'm gonna be 34 soon and this guy has been my best friend since I've been 3 yrs old. We grew up as next door neighbors. We would walk around the block and talk for hours every night when we were kids. We always undestood each other. Now I'm so dissapointed in him that I can't even look him in the eyes. In 31 yrs he never lied to me until just recently. Trying to hide that he's still doin the sh*t.
He's always been an Idiot f*cking sh*t up but this was off the charts. His parents were kinda strict though. When we were kids he was straight as an arrow but when he got older I think he rebelled. He ended up fuckin up his head from doin too many drugs. I can't be a hipocrit because I tried alot of them with him but I knew when to say when. I got married, had a kid, and grew up,,,he never did. It's really easy to say "f*ck him" when you're not in the situation. This guy has been crying for help with all his problems if you just read the signs. I've talked to him many,many many times before about his situation and said he woulkd change, he would for a bit, then he would jump right back in. When I get the $ from him and take care of the situation, I'm gonna sit down with him and make sure he realizes the magnatude of what he did. I know as your reading this your thinking"Kill that f*cker" but hes so messed up that hes suicidal. It's a very awkward situation because no matter how much that I wanted to kill him,, I didn't want him to kill himself. I am not gonna associate with him untill he's been proven to be off all the sh*t and trying to straighten out his life. This whole deal delayed my move-in date by at least a week I was planning on having a new tears party but thats off now. I could go way in depth about the situatuation but it's christmas and I'm tired. The way I'm trying to justify this whole situation is that it's not costing us a dime and my buddy is paying for everything including my extra week for rent. It's alo giving us more time to get the stuff done like more painting. To get in by this weekend we would'v had to bust our ass. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise. Maybe this will be the wake up call for him. If he actually cleans his act up because he almost burnt my house down, it's worth it. If he doesn't learn from this... bye,bye. Anyways, now we're gonna have to wait for a couple of weeks for the fish to actually be introduced to the tank. Thats not a bad thing either cause I have some time for the tank to start cycling.

I could go on forever but It's been a rough couple of days so I just want to go to bed. I went on long enough


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i'm sorry to hear of your misfortune. i hope everything gets resolved and try to have a merry christmas~ i've got a lot of friends like that too, and i'm hoping that they will come around before they get to the stage when they can't be helped.. when sh*t hits the fan, you just have to look at the bright side. it's a good thing that the builder showed up though, it could have been far worse.. keep us updated with things buddy.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

> it's a good thing that the builder showed up though, it could have been far worse.. keep us updated with things buddy.


no sh*t...
man this sucks ass that is can happen on christmas but maybe you are right and this is a blessing to help you out.. and i'm sorry for the misfortune of the fire to your house and your friend...i had a uncle just like that although he finally came around he died shortly after but i wish you the best for you, your family, and friend...you are a great friend tho if my best bud did that we would have went at it..









btw
Merry Christmas


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

absolutely awesome tank Stick. That's going to be absolutely phenominal when all of your pygos are stocked in it.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow i just read the second page. i am very sorry about what happened. i have had friends with problems as well. the best thing you can do is try to get him some help and wash your hands of him. later brother.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Hopfully some good will come of the situation.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Good to hear nobody got hurt or killed and you still have your home. sh*t happens, you deal with it and move on. Hopefully your buddy will wake up and start to change his ways. It is very hard to cut off a friend like that. Good luck


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

awesome set up... i love the glass block stand. cant wait to see it done. you fillin it with ranas?


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

that was a long post and to make it clear for everyone else, im going to write a brief cliff note.

- fire in his house
- caused by a cigarette
- tank delayed
- he needs time to fix some problems

good luck with everything.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn man, that sucks but think about it this way, in less than two weeks youll have probably one of the biggest, if not THE biggest tank in P-Fury, I can't wait to see it when you finish setting it up.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wow, that really sucks. any damage to the tank??


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the encouraging words guys. I'm finally getting over the "shock stage". I kept thinking about how bad it could've been. Once I finally got my self to realize how lucky I was ( not to mention him.), i could finally settle down a little. If the place would have burnt to the ground, which it easily could've, he would've killed himself, that is if I didn't do it first. I keep trying to look at the positves in the situation to help me deal with it.

I've been talking to this guy for years now telling him to straighten up his act. He just lost his job last spring because he was partying every night and then drinking captn-n-cokes and doing coke at work during the day. This guys a chemist and the smarterst person in the world when it comes to book smarts but the biggest idiot in the world when it comes to commen sense smarts. As you can tell. Cigarette in a "wet" paper towel and then in a bag of GARBAGE! 
Anyways, when he lost his job, he lost his insurance. He's un a ton of meds because he messed his head up so bad from doing so many drugs. No insurance=no meds. No meds and a 2 day bender =funny farm. He was thrown into the funny farm after a 2 day bender and no sleep. He halucinated and thought the feds were chasing him. He drove 40 miles and it took him almost three hours because he was halucinating trying to outrun the feds. He could've easily been killed in a car accident. He ended up getting thrown into the funny farm with some seriously "ill" people. I told him that he has finally hit rock bottom and it's time to change. He agreed with me. He told me how he had to get out of there because he didn't belong. I trid to explain to him that, that is what he was going to become if he didn't straighten up his sh*t. I told him thats probably how a lot of those people started out but they didn't either have friends and family to bail them out, or they chose not to listen to them. Either way, he was either gonna end up like them or die if he keeps his sh*t up. He agreed with me again.
I thought for a little while he was gonna change when he moved to Portland by his sister to "straighten up". He ended up getting in more trouble because his sister was worse than he was. He moved back a little while ago and I haven't seen him much because he works 3rd shift and I've been down at the house till after midight every night trying to get this thing ready to move into.

When he first got back I sat down with him one night and watched the packer game on monday night and he seemed like he had changed. I've only seen him afew times since then and each time he's worse. I've been telling him he needs to be checked in for some help for a long time now and he would never do it. I told him before that if he didn't clean up that he was not welcome at my house and that I would no longer be his friend. It was a week or 2 later that he ended up in the funny farm. I was so happy to hear that he finally hit rock bottom safely because some people don't survive. Apparently he hasn't hit the bottom yet. He never learned from it. I am his last true friend he has. This guy used to be the best guy to hang around. He's not just this big, always has been a druggie loser. He used to be the most likeable guy to be around in the world. He was the best man at like 3 or 4 weddings. Once he started doing drugs, he lost all of his friends slowly one by one. A few of the guys still talk to him on the phone but they all blow him off telling him they're too buisy to see him. ( Then he gos down to milwaukee and partys with his drug buddies.) I don't blame the guys for not wanting to deal with him. I would love to do the same. Maybe if I knew there was somebody left to catch him I would. I know and everybody else knows, I'm the safety net. If I can't save him, nody can. Like I said before. We've been best friends since we were 3 yrs old and now I'm 34. This is the final straw now. Now he either seeks help or the safety net is gone. If hes not willing to change I don't need him around anymore. If he wants to kill himself because his best and last friend left him it was his choice. He knows that. If I leave him he has two choices. Going into rehab or dieing. If he doesn't go into rehab his only friends left are his drug buddies. That equals death, either voluntarily or involuntarily. He's already beyond rock bottom if he won't seek help after he realizes that he's losing his last friend that can save his life, so be it I guess. I guess I've done all I can do here. if he doesn't respect my wishes after what he did and could have done to my life I really don't need him.

I know this is p-fury and not dear abbie but I'm reaally lookig for some help on how to deal with this guy. There's enough people around here that I'm sure have been in situations like this. If anyone have had luck with putting people into rehab or if anyone actually had that person end up killing themselves. I'm trying to deal with the whole situation the best I can but I could use a little help from people with experience.

thanks evryone.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

the same sort of thing happened with my dad and his brother. my dad was the only person left(safety net). my uncle was big into drugs and was just a piece of sh*t. he was in cali but my dad talked him into moving to ne where we are. my dad gave him money and even tried to get a buisness going to get my uncle back on his feet. needless to say my uncle fucked all that up. then mysteriously every time me or my dad would see him he would have hundreds of dollars to give my dad to pay him back. so obviously he was dealing. but theres an old rule...never get high on your own supply. this went on for awhile. a few months later he got busted, luckily he didnt have much on him. he went to jail(my dad payed the lawyers and all that). spent a year or so in a half way house. now a few years later i can honestly say my uncle has his life on track for probably the 1st time in his life. the pain i saw my dad endure throough all of this was unbelievable. so maybe instead of going to jail the fire will wake your friend up, at least i hope so.

i too went through this with a friend over the past couple of years. but i wont get into that. i have a ton of respect for what you are doing, hell your probably saving someones life. but there is a point that is reached when there is nothing more you can do. hopefully the fact of him nearly destroying you and families future will make he realize what hes come to. anyways im going on and on.

btw... you have a badass set up cant wait to it completed and best of luck with your friend.


----------



## MadChild (Nov 26, 2004)

HOLY sh*t


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

"Maybe it's a blessing in disguise. Maybe this will be the wake up call for him. If he actually cleans his act up because he almost burnt my house down, it's worth it."

hopefully *crosses finfingers* 
you are a good friend


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i had a friend that started getting into heavy drugs. I stayed away from him and he eventually overdosed and died. This guy is lucky to be a live and have a friend like you. It is up to him to change. You can help him but dont let him take you down with him. You have your own life to deal with. Sometimes you gotta let someone go because they may be headed for certain death. But he is a live so there is a reason for that. Good luck


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

amazing. That makes my 8 foot tank lokk really small. I want one. what are the dimensions of the monster??

Well done bro!!


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

sounds like all you need is encouragement down, you kinda got the whole protocol to follow with your friend figured out. Look, I know its not really my place but do what you can man. Same thing happened with my uncle. We tried and tried to help him, he went to AA, went to rehab, my other uncles got him jobs, everything, something was still missing though and he went back to it. Finally he got a steady job and was doing well, then my mom comes and wakes me up and tells me he's been found dead of a heroin overdose. Do what you can man, you seem to know what to do, I just don't want anyone to have to go through that. I know its tough and I know its hard but friends like you are what make life worth living. I can't help but notice you said portland and miluake. Is this oregon? If so its nice to see another friendly northwesterner. Good luck man, i'm sure you've got everyone on this boards support. Later.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks a lot everyone. I really appreciate all the help. I think I know what to do It's just doing it in the right way. Thanks again.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Hay stick, yea ive been away for a while and am just now coming back to the site reading your post sadens me for i to have friends like that i think i speak for all of pfury that reguardless that this is a Piranah/Pet site we are all here for each other img glad you figured out a thing to do and hope all goes well. Personally i think he just needs someone in his life i know i use to party/fight/drugs almost everyday always geting into trouble and always hurting the people that cared for me most but it still didnt stop me from doing what i did. This was all up till the point where i met my gf after her im tottally a diffrent person i moved 400 miles away from where i was moved in with my gf now do school/work/stay home and i havent faught done drugs gone out ever snice hope that helps and i wish you the best of luck


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Whatever you do, don't give up on him. You may be fed up that your attempts to get him off drugs have failed, but don't let that get you down. At the same time, don't let your life be ruined because of him. Just keep trying to straighten him out. If you cut him off, he will most likely die because he won't have anything except his drugs. Just try to get him some help. When you succeed, you will be the happiest man alive, and so will he.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rehab is the only thing you can do. and maybe a few sucker punches to his gut prior to dragging him there.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

man great tank, but sorry to hear ya almost lost it all.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

you have been a good friend . if you could go and sit with him in a A.A meeting that could help , there is hope and help in there.IF HE when"s it ,if not you have don your best as a true friend . i now because i was just like him , A.A saved my life.

All the best









the tank is


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

...What happened...where am I...what time is it? Damn this is a long thread. There is something about threads regarding huge tanks that just sucks me in and I cant stop reading them (like the tank thread on the cichlid site). 
Hope your friend stops the







and starts shaping up. I have never been in your situation or his so I have no idea how hard that is to deal with, good luck to you and him.

p.s. cant wait to see your tank up and running!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow this is going to be one of the best P tanks around!

Sorry about your friend


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

You live in Wisconsin? Where about's in Wisconsin do you live? When you are all done it would be cool to see the tank with fish in it.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

WOW awsome tank!! I thought my 250g was big. I would love to see your tank when its done!!!

With your friend, it's hard to ever give up on someone as a paramedic i know. We see a few people evertime they get out and have to take them back in for an overdose. Its like they don't listen. A few of them did straighten out and come back to thank us for not giving up on them because they were druggies. Giving up is never an option when it's someone you care about. And it's not easy to sit back and watch either. He has something missing in his life that makes him keep going back to the drugs. he just needs to fill the hole or void in his life to keep his mind off of it. Plus you have to remember, someone who is doped up on drugs or has done them for a while does not have the capabilties as you would to see the rusults of his actions as clearly. As what to do that can only be answered by you, as you have known him for some time now. Safely let him make mistakes and he should learn, HE won't realize that he needs help until he can finally see that he has failed, or like you said hit rock bottom. It takes great courage to help someone like him and will be nerve wrecking as well. Good luck and i hope you can find a way to help your friend out.

Can't wait till you get your tank finished, how are you gonns make the bar around it? good idea though!!!! again good luck and hope things work well for you.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Sweet tank crappy luck.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Holy sh*t! nice!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Wholy...pretty impressive!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for all of the concern and encouraging words. My computer crashed about an hour after my last post and I just got it set up at the new place today. Since I last posted my fish have successfully made the move and are doing good so far. We moved in on the 5th of Jan. and are still working on getting settled in. My buddy had a near death incident shortly after my incident. He decided to staighten out his life before he ends up dead. He got on some new meds that finally stabalized his bipolar disfunction so he doesn't feel the need to medicate himself without drugs and alchohol anymore. He's neen clean since new years and I actually believe he's done this time. We've had a couple of long talks the last couple of nights and I think he finally realizes that if he doesn't staighten up he's not gonna see next new years. I told him everything about how I wasn't gonna see him til he checked himself in and how severe his problem was. I was saying for the past few years about how if he kept going like this he wasn't gonna make it much longer but this year I really felt that it was his last year if he didn't straighten up. He agreed 100%. He had a lot more issues with his bipolar disorder tan I knew about and that kinda helped me understand what he was going through. Apparently the new drugs are working and he actually seemed happy for the first time in a long time. Anyways, all is well and I can finally start to enjoy my fish in their new home. I'm gonna try to grt some pics up yet tonight before it gets too late. Thanks again for all of the concern and good advice everyone. You helped save someones life.


----------



## Bobby_0147 (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds like everything working out good for you. Cant wait to see your tank. It is awesome and I bet your p's agree.


----------



## x-drugy (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi All,

It's sticks best buddy. Yeah, I made it. Finally kicked all of the drugs and alcohol out of my life. Stick was and is a true friend and I wouldn't have made it without him. Finally on some meds that work and cure my bipolar depression disease. Well, enough with the soap opera time to tell ya about stick's tank. It is a site to be seen to say the least. I strongly advise anyone that cruises by or lives near the Milwaukee, WI area to check it out. He would be more than willing to show ya. He has 21 pygos in there and feeding time is a ritual that will soon become an obsession. And let me back him up on something that I never thought was possible. 1 1/2 years ago I picked up 3 ternetzi's that were the size of my middle finger nail and two 2" pirayas for stick from the airport. I drove them to sticks apt. and when I opened the bag the terns were so small that we had to separate them from the pirayas. You could barely even see the terns they were so small. Well this comming May will be the tern's 2nd birthday and right now (all BS aside) the biggest one is 13" and nothing but a slob. How in the world is that possible, I don't know, but I can tell you I saw the progression with my own eyes. Not to mention his 2" pirayas grew from 2" to 10 1/2" in a year and a half. I strongly suggest anybody looking to grow their p's big in a hurry to pm stick and ask him his diet he fed them. If I hadn't seen this progression myself I would never have believed it. But it is the truth. So anybody that wants to see it I advise you do so. It is a site to be seen. In fact, I am going to call him right now and see if I can come over for feeding time. BTW thanks for everybody supporting stick with hanging in there with me. You all helped out a fellow with an obsessive, compulsive piranha owning disorder. That's why we are best friends. Nothing brings friends closer than a shoal of pygos


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Well I am glad all is well with you x-drugy, and that your tank is up stick. 
I cant wait to see pictures of your tank and it would be cool to be there during feeding time, too bad I live in CO.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

pics have been up for a couple of days now under "750g cont." I'll get some better ones when the tank clears up and the fish are acting totally natural. As soon as I do my tax returns I can figure out if I can afford to finish the basement off yet this winter. Then it will look sweet. Right now it's a very rough draft.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

all the best , as thay say keep comeing back


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

that makes me horny..


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Stick said:


> I made some progress towards completeing the setting around my 750 this week. The framework is done and on monday I'm going to start drywalling. Hopefully in a few weeks the outside of the tank will be done. Then I can start working on the interior. Heres a couple of pics of this weeks progress.


bump


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

well done!!!


----------

